# When do pigeons start laying eggs?



## ThaRatChick

I will soon be getting a pigeon, of unknown sex. The only way i can think of to tell the sex is if he starts laying eggs, so what is the approximate age they start laying?


----------



## plamenh

Usually when the bird is 6 months old. Then it reaches sexual maturity and starts egg produstion. If it is not mated, it will be much later.


----------



## ThaRatChick

How later is much later?


----------



## SPedigrees

My pigeon was probably 7 or 8 mos old when she came to us after living in the wild all summer. I believe it was about a month after we adopted her that she laid the first pair of eggs. Once she felt comfortable in her new home she embarked on the long futile quest to raise a family. (Futile because she has no mate.) She's about 7 yrs old now and her egg production has slowed. For the first few years she laid eggs about every month or so.


----------



## Charis

I have one that laid her first eggs at 4 months.


----------



## sreeshs

Charis said:


> I have one that laid her first eggs at 4 months.


My most recent female too laid eggs at a little over 4 months time period


----------



## Hillybean

My first pigeon didn't lay till 16months (over 1yr) of age...
This one might not even be consider because her egg production is not normal.

-Hilly


----------

